# Had Your Chill Pill Today ?



## The_Duck (2/9/10)

Hi All,

I have about a 30-45 minute drive to/from work each day and spend most of that listening to the radio.

My current station has been advertising the "Cenovis ChillPill" about every 5 minutes which annoyingly seems to have implanted itself into my brain.

So while browsing the web last night, I figured I would have a look at what was in it that would provide the stress relief.

Imagine my surprise when I see the following:

Active Ingredients
Rhodiola rosea (Arctic root) extract equiv. to dry root 400mg
Humulus lupulus (Hops) extract equiv. to dry flower 500mg
I have known for quite some time that you can use hop flowers inside your pillow to help with insomnia but never considered just eating the flowers :blink: 

Maybe that explains why brewers are such a chilled out bunch :lol: 

At $16 for 60 tabs it is not cheap... also wonder what variety of hops they would have used ?

Wondering if there is a recipe in it ?

Duck


----------



## geoff_tewierik (2/9/10)

We make it up here in the Brisbane plant, and no we don't get a specific variety of hops, it's generic.


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (2/9/10)

I have noticed when looking at the ingredients a fair few of the newer herbal "sleep aids" also tend to pair valerian with a big whack of hops.


----------



## The_Duck (2/9/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> We make it up here in the Brisbane plant, and no we don't get a specific variety of hops, it's generic.



Any chance of some "samples" ? :mellow: 

I know a certain SWMBO who could do with a few in her weeties


----------



## MeLoveBeer (2/9/10)

The_Duck said:


> I know a certain SWMBO who could do with a few in her weeties



Lol... you wouldn't be alone there :icon_cheers: 

Bulk buy??


----------



## Nick JD (2/9/10)

So that's where the Chinese hops are ending up.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (2/9/10)

More of interest is the product Kalm Kids


----------



## King Brown (2/9/10)

I've seen hops at one of the herb and spice sellers at the freo markets, I presume they were selling them for people to make up there own "herbal remedies" I didn't check how much they were going for, they were sitting there in a clear plastic bulk bin, not uv or vaccum sealed at all!!


----------



## ekul (2/9/10)

Hops are an old remedy for calming, probably not as effective as valerian or kava but definitely more tasty!


----------

